# July Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Did you forget the poll portion?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

This is impossible!!! We need to add just one more "ALL OF THE ABOVE"!!!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> This is impossible!!! We need to add just one more "ALL OF THE ABOVE"!!!
> 
> Pete & Woody


I agree Pete! Are you seeing the voting part? I'm signed in and I'm not seeing it.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Did you forget the poll portion?


No, but you have to submit the post before the board software will prompt you to add a poll. With 57 entries, it takes a little while to do the poll portion.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> I agree Pete! Are you seeing the voting part? I'm signed in and I'm not seeing it.


Yes....it's up now.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Many-many happy Goldens to choose from.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Whoa this is the toughest one to vote on yet! 
Hooray for blissful goldens  I just want to bear hug them all!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

So many happy pups out there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Don't forget to vote everyone! Last day to vote is Thurs. 8/1*

Fantastic pictures of eveyone's beautiful happy Goldens.

Really hard picking just one-they're all great.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy agreed we had to vote for a Golden Snow Angel picture!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Almost missed this! Ufffff.... This decision is never easy! 

Loved to see all happy golden faces


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just 1 more day to vote................


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Have you voted?*

*Voting ends today, Thurs. 8/1/13 at 3:26 pm.*


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Just made my vote!! This should be a sticky so everyone sees it everyday  We should have more votes!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Roushbabe said:


> Just made my vote!! This should be a sticky so everyone sees it everyday  We should have more votes!


 I agree !! I think this is the best contest ever. No way to feel bad when looking at all these beautiful faces!! Sticky PLEASE!!Maybe call it "Need a smile?"


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations, *Hearts of Gold*, you are the winner and get to pick the theme for August. PM coming your way.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that participated! 

Here is the same image after some tweaks in a photo editor program.


----------

